# Monster Trucks



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

Toughest Monster Truck tour.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

Six pictures of trucks in the air.
While adequately caught, there's not much interesting except the last.

I leave it to you to figure out why.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, except for the last one, they're pretty much the same photo.  I like the different angle in the last one.  I'd also try panning with a slower shutter speed to show some movement.


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

I have never taken photos if this type of event before. My goal was to get action stopped in a low light arena. I accomplished my goal, but you people are entitled to your opinions.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, you accomplished your goal.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> I have never taken photos if this type of event before. My goal was to get action stopped in a low light arena. I accomplished my goal, but you people are entitled to your opinions. <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=38369"/>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do like my opinions to be entitled! While the framing might be a bit tight you did well in completing a tough technical task.

Take what you have learned and apply it to future endeavors.

But


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 10, 2013)

Technically good, artistically lacking (composition).


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

I guess it serves me right for posting on a forum. I have never had luck on a forum cause most people are rude and can't keep there commits to them selves. If i was looking for COMPOSITION i would have shown it. MY GOAL was to get crisp stop action photos in a not so well lite arena. If iwanted your opinion i would have asked for it. Maybe i should start posting negative comments on eveones posts too. even if your photos are fantastic.


----------



## Mully (Mar 10, 2013)

Then spell out what you want in C&C.... You are lucky I posted a picture last week and no one commented or looked at it.... That is just the way it works... If you don't like this just don't post but it is not good to snibble.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't do so well with sensitive...

Congrats, you stopped motion in dim light, but no one here knew that was your goal because you did not elude to it. Besides it's silly to try and have people put blinders on and ignore issues.

If you are going to get your feelings hurt by accurate assessments of your posted work, then maybe you should reevaluate your decision to post online, it's not for everyone.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 10, 2013)

Next time if you don't want critiques, suggestions and comments post your photos in the "For Fun" forum.  Otherwise you get everyone's opinion on how they would have taken the shots.

BTW... where the heck are all the spectators?  That place looks empty.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> I guess it serves me right for posting on a forum. I have never had luck on a forum cause most people are rude and can't keep there commits to them selves. If i was looking for COMPOSITION i would have shown it. MY GOAL was to get crisp stop action photos in a not so well lite arena. If iwanted your opinion i would have asked for it. Maybe i should start posting negative comments on eveones posts too. even if your photos are fantastic.


You posted in a galley where C&C is commonplace.  If you decide to post again and do not want any C&C, I encourage you to post in the "Just For Fun" area.  You did not state what your goals for the photos or the post until well after you started to get comments.  If you had said so up front, you may not have gotten as many "rude" and "negative" comments, as you call them.

If you decide to stick around, great; someone can learn a lot here of they really want to.

Edit: I see others had expressed my thoughts as well.


----------



## tevo (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got a package for OP.

If you post photos here, don't expect endless praise on your work. There is an assumption that you already know what things have been done well, so people offer *constructive criticism* to help you get better. Nobody was being rude, they were sharing their opinion on your photos. If you didn't want that, name your thread "look at my mediocre pictures but don't reply unless you are trying to make me feel good." Or simply don't post, because it is substantially more rude when TPF members spend time leaving a reply to try and help you, and you jump down their throats.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> I guess it serves me right for posting on a forum. I have never had luck on a forum cause most people are rude and can't keep there commits to them selves. If i was looking for COMPOSITION i would have shown it. *MY GOAL was to get crisp stop action photos in a not so well lite arena.* If iwanted your opinion i would have asked for it. Maybe i should start posting negative comments on eveones posts too. even if your photos are fantastic.


+

Easy... fast shutter speed, wide aperture, and ISO high enough to expose correctly based on the other two settings. Point and actuate... camera AF takes over and focuses... and BOOM! Photo of truck, stopped in mid-air. Pretty much the same type of shot you see from most people at a venue like this!  (Exif on #3 below for reference!)

[PhotoME]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[Overview]
URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...6d1362896504-monster-trucks-lighting-4188.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 731.5 KB
Creation date: 3/9/2013 22:11
Last modification: 3/10/2013 11:24
Make: Canon (Canon Global)
Camera: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Software: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.3 (Windows)
Dimension: 1920 x 1280 px (2.5 MP, 3:2)
Focal length: 90 mm
Aperture: F2.8   *< WIDE APERTURE*
Exposure time: 1/1000"    *<  FAST SHUTTER SPEED*
ISO speed rating: 3200/36° *< HIGH ISO*
Program: Aperture priority  
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode

Personally, I would have set a custom White Balance! These could also be improved in POST quite a bit, they lack "POP"! I always understood that Composition is an integral part of every image (or should be), it isn't like you can separate it out! lol!


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Next time if you don't want critiques, suggestions and comments post your photos in the "For Fun" forum.  Otherwise you get everyone's opinion on how they would have taken the shots.
> 
> BTW... where the heck are all the spectators?  That place looks empty.



They only filled one side of the arena. It was pretty full on the my side. This is only my second time at an event in this arena. The 1st one was like 10 years ago. I got the tickets for free.


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Personally, I would have set a custom White Balance! These could also be improved in POST quite a bit, they lack "POP"! I always understood that Composition is an integral part of every image (or should be), it isn't like you can separate it out! lol!



Thanks for the suggestions. As for more POP i don't think so. Everyone has the style of photos they like and i personally don't like a lot of POP in photos. Makes them look to FAKE. How ever, some look very good, and some don't. My Personal oppinion.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have set a custom White Balance! These could also be improved in POST quite a bit, they lack "POP"! I always understood that Composition is an integral part of every image (or should be), it isn't like you can separate it out! lol!
> ...




Okay then. :hail:


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I would have set a custom White Balance! These could also be improved in POST quite a bit, they lack "POP"! I always understood that Composition is an integral part of every image (or should be), it isn't like you can separate it out! lol!
> ...



Understood! But Monster Trucks are as ostentatious, "IN YOUR FACE" as anything can get! Is "POP" really going to be a negative thing for this kind of subject? Even Garish and Oversaturated fits these babies nicely! (you have edits not allowed.. but may I post an edit?)


----------



## manicmike (Mar 10, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Six pictures of trucks in the air.
> While adequately caught, there's not much interesting except the last.
> 
> I leave it to you to figure out why.



The same reason there's no one in the stands?


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

I am stuck on the 'rude' part.

Please point out where people are rude and perhaps you can restate what they say in a way that you won't think they are rude.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> I guess it serves me right for posting on a forum. I have never had luck on a forum cause most people are rude and can't keep there commits to them selves. If i was looking for COMPOSITION i would have shown it. MY GOAL was to get crisp stop action photos in a not so well lite arena. If iwanted your opinion i would have asked for it. Maybe i should start posting negative comments on eveones posts too. even if your photos are fantastic.



This reply makes you the whole ass. Well played sir.


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Understood! But Monster Trucks are as ostentatious, "IN YOUR FACE" as anything can get! Is "POP" really going to be a negative thing for this kind of subject? Even Garish and Oversaturated fits these babies nicely! (you have edits not allowed.. but may I post an edit?)


Are you talking about somthing like this. I really don't like this kind of phototography unless its the right subject. Yes you may edit one and show me what you mean.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Something like this... just some contrast and brightness changes so it isn't so washed out, and a slight increase in saturation... nothing over the top!

Your original is on top...


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

kundalini said:


> This reply makes you the whole ass. Well played sir.



People like you is what makes forum posting a bad place. Your comment is not worth the space.


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Something like this... just some contrast and brightness changes so it isn't so washed out, and a slight increase in saturation... nothing over the top!
> 
> Your original is on top...
> View attachment 38400



I see where your comming from. I hate to do to much of that cause sometimes it just looks bad to me. Yours looks good tho. Thanks


----------



## kundalini (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > This reply makes you the whole ass. Well played sir.
> ...



Thank you for noticing.  Your retort is misplaced.   :thumbsup:


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

I appologize to everyone on this threat. Even those who just should have stayed out of it. I am not a big forum poster. You will not see me around much or if i am online you will not see me post much. My negatives thoughts on other peoples work are kept to myself. I do not intend to post something that will make someone one feel bad or start and argument. 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2013)

Being a hockey fan I thought that ND looked familiar (although it doesn't look like the arena I've seen on TV)... If you're newer to shooting sports it seems like you were able to freeze action and keep the images sharp. 

Our local arena gets invaded by monster trucks every year but I haven't gone to the event or tried to photograph it. I've found that when shooting hockey the ice seems to help with the lighting (as it reflects it) and when I have done indoor events in the same arena the lack of ice seems to make the lighting that much worse. Our arena does the same thing for smaller events (like high school hockey), opens up seats on only one side of the arena. Which works for them, for the ushers and security staff, but gives you as a photographer a background that looks like nobody showed up!  

Since you were able to accomplish what you wanted the next step might be to start looking at other aspects of your photos. You might want to notice how you're framing shots and make sure everything looks straight. I think in sports there can be a lot of posts, lines, signs, etc. in the background and I usually try to check to make sure those look straight. I often frame it so a post etc. is out of my photo when possible or whatever should be straight is parallel to the edge of the frame (such as posts in the glass, not the curved boards for example). Obviously for this type event you've got the rows of seats and banners etc. to think about.

With your photos if you made copies and did some straightening and cropping it might improve some of the shots that could use it, just a slight bit can sometimes make a noticeable difference; you might also think about if you'd want to crop any of them to elminate some of the background. Next time you photograph something like this you might want to notice how the background looks since you've gotten the subject itself photographed nicely.

I learned to make my eye move around the viewfinder to see if everything in my frame is what I want in my photo. If you can change your vantage point you can move something in or out of your photo, but I don't know how much of that would be possible as a spectator. When I was taking pictures at a game where I didn't have credentials to be at ice level or didn't have the ideal vantage point, I'd try leaning to one side or scrunching down or whatever I could figure out to help me frame my shot better (or go sit briefly in an empty seat!). I have found sometimes at games and events there may be some flexibility in letting you stand briefly in a tunnel etc. to get a few photos from a different vantage point. 

If you've been able to get these shots in low light (and I know how much difference that can make in older arenas) you probably will be able to continue to develop techniques and work on composition with practice. You could try Sports Photography and Photojournalism for Professional Photographers and Photography | SportsShooter.com  and search articles etc. although I don't think too many people on there shoot motorsports. I haven't been on this board long myself and you've already found out how it can be on here, which seems to be somewhat the nature of message boards. I don't know offhand of a good sports photography site where you can get photos critiqued and get feedback and suggestions, but if you keep practicing you'll probably see your photos continue to get better as you go. Good luck with it.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 10, 2013)

Errrrmmm .... posting things on a forum and not allowing others to phrase their opinions? I am stunned to say the least.

So if not opinions, what answers would you want from people in your thread then?

If I understood your second post correctly, you figured out by yourself that you achieved your personal goal and hence are satisfied. Besides the fact, that you never told this to anyone in your first post in this thread, I wonder what our role would be now?

a) to remain silent ?
b) to comment, but ignoring personal opinion ? What would such a comment be like then?

Is not feedback the main idea of a forum?


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

Alex_B said:


> Errrrmmm .... posting things on a forum and not allowing others to phrase their opinions? I am stunned to say the least.
> 
> So if not opinions, what answers would you want from people in your thread then?
> 
> ...


its over


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2013)

scotiez said:


> I appologize to everyone on this threat. Even those who just should have stayed out of it. I am not a big forum poster. You will not see me around much or if i am online you will not see me post much. My negatives thoughts on other peoples work are kept to myself. I do not intend to post something that will make someone one feel bad or start and argument.
> Hope you all have a good day.



Apology accepted.  Have a wonderful weekend, or what remains of it.


----------



## scotiez (Mar 10, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Being a hockey fan I thought that ND looked familiar (although it doesn't look like the arena I've seen on TV)... If you're newer to shooting sports it seems like you were able to freeze action and keep the images sharp.
> 
> Our local arena gets invaded by monster trucks every year but I haven't gone to the event or tried to photograph it. I've found that when shooting hockey the ice seems to help with the lighting (as it reflects it) and when I have done indoor events in the same arena the lack of ice seems to make the lighting that much worse. Our arena does the same thing for smaller events (like high school hockey), opens up seats on only one side of the arena. Which works for them, for the ushers and security staff, but gives you as a photographer a background that looks like nobody showed up!
> 
> ...



Thank you for your post
I am not big into sports photography either. I mostly track down abandon or old building around North Dakota for photos. I love the scene those create. But my love for photography had me only shooting in the summer months. Its to darn cold to go looking for old building in the winter and most buildings are a half mile walk to get to it, When its below 0 thats pretty darn cold to do in the winter. There for i bought the 70-200mm f2.8 L lense to start doing stuff indoors. Its been a bigger challange then i imagined it would be. I have not taken any photos of Hockey games but i have taken a few  of baskeball games. On those i found alot of mistakes i was makeing and i wanted to correct those on this event. Anyway thanks for your post.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2013)

Even though you're asking the OP... my opinion is that yes, the purpose is feedback - but are the snarky comments necessary?? can't the opinions and suggestions be constructive? Silence wouldn't be the worst thing, if someone isn't giving constructive criticism then why post a comment at all?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Even though you're asking the OP... my opinion is that yes, the purpose is feedback - but are the snarky comments necessary?? can't the opinions and suggestions be constructive? Silence wouldn't be the worst thing, if someone isn't giving constructive criticism then why post a comment at all?



I don't see the initial posts as being snarky.. just honest opinions, with some constructive advice thrown in! The snarkiness start with the OP's first reply to those comments. We are not really a CODDLE and KISS KISS forum, since we try do a lot of teaching here, and for that... honesty is usually more important then the "Feel Good" type C&C some other forums do. You may disagree... you have that right.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 10, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Even though you're asking the OP... my opinion is that yes, the purpose is feedback - but are the snarky comments necessary?? can't the opinions and suggestions be constructive? Silence wouldn't be the worst thing, if someone isn't giving constructive criticism then why post a comment at all?



If I understood the OP correctly, his complain was not just regarding snarky comments, but criticism/feedback in general .. in a sense of "if I wanted to know, I would have asked for your opinion". I mean, this is a valid point of view, but I just wonder if it corresponds well with the idea of a forum.

Nevertheless I will remain silent now, as "It is over" and we should respect the OPs wish here.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry my previous post was related to a comment a few posts back...

I think actually you got some nice photos, I guess I see potential there. Whatever you photograph (I like shooting architecture too) it seems to take trying different techniques and figuring out what works best for you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2013)

I am a teacher, and I agree that coddling isn't helpful, but criticism or giving an honest opinion can be done in a more respectful way than how it often seems to come across on here. 

It probably would have helped for the OP to mention from the beginning that this was the first time he's done action photos. That might have given everyone a better frame of reference so comments didn't come across in a way that seemed more harsh than necessary.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

People are prone to interpret direct remarks. given without the grace notes that social workers and teachers love, as being rude or hurtful.

I suggest a set of codes we can use in square brackets to help the OPs interpret how comments are made, something like the following:

*[sincere and helpful]* _this photo is ......_. *[/sincere and helpful]* 
*[harsh but mean well]* _this photo is ......_.*[/harsh but mean well]*
*[direct but tired]* _this photo is ......_.*[/direct but tired]*
*[gracious sounding but really pompous underneath]* _this photo is ......_.*[/gracious sounding but really pompous underneath]*
*[snarky] *_this photo is ....._*[/snarky]*
*[malevolent and passive aggressive]* _this photo is ......_.*[/malevolent and passive aggressive]

*and of course, the one I use by default.

*[I don't give a crap how you take this, it's what I think]* _this photo is ......_.*[/I don't give a crap how you take this, it's what I think]


*You may interpret what I say as unfeeling but my experience for a long time has been dealing primarily with adults who didn't break down in tears when you told them what you thought and didn't interpret a negative response to what they had done either as as a condemnation of their character or as proof of my lack of appreciation of them as an artist.

perhaps I should add*
[facetious].....**[/facetious]*


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 10, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> People are prone to interpret direct remarks. given without the grace notes that social workers and teachers love, as being rude or hurtful.
> 
> I suggest a set of codes we can use in square brackets to help the OPs interpret how comments are made, something like the following:
> 
> ...



Not EVEN going there for my C&C!  lol!


----------

